# Dove Between the Eyes Home Made Kestrel( Gopher version with mods) Becomes True Bird Of Prey



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

So I was driving back from work today and there sat a plump dove. It was drizzling a bit but I pulled over. I wanted to try my Kestrel(modeled after Gopher's design but with binding post attachment.) I made it specifically for fowling off wires. Its 4" fork gap seems on point when shooting up. I have 1" to .75" tapers cut to 6", .5" shorter than my normal set, for a little extra zip. shot was across the road approz 15 meters give or take. I aimed just below the head in the neck region. A little high Head shot, a little low, crop shot. I was smidge high and caught the poor bird right between the eyes.

I have a new start on my next dove dinner  My home made frame proves worthy of her purpose.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Great shot! In my opinion, that is the best way to aim at a bird ... I have suggested that to others in the past.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

Charles said:


> Great shot! In my opinion, that is the best way to aim at a bird ... I have suggested that to others in the past.
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


So that is where I got the idea, Thanks Charles. 7 to go. The wires were thick with them on the way here, but I was on a time constraint. I hope they are still there on my way home,


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Smoked him.


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

Yep and Charles I managed another one on the way home from work. My Kestrel was in my back pack when I saw a plump dove on the wire. Fortunately my Scorpion was hanging out in the glove box and I nailed this one in the crop. They both now reside in my freezer, awaiting their friends


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Soon you will have enough to invite them to dinner!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Nice shot. You meant 4 inch fork width??


----------



## MedSlinger (Feb 3, 2015)

Very nice ! 

Is that the matte or the shiny scorpion ?


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

pult421 said:


> Nice shot. You meant 4 inch fork width??


Sorry, yes that is what I meant



MedSlinger said:


> Very nice !
> 
> Is that the matte or the shiny scorpion ?


Its a factory second that Bill gave me at the MWST But it is indeed matte


----------



## MedSlinger (Feb 3, 2015)

truthornothing said:


> pult421 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice shot. You meant 4 inch fork width??
> ...


Ok thanks for reply  !


----------

